# Friends of yore



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Had occasion to look at my profile page (or whatever it is) today, and my Friends list caught my eye. There were only 17 of them anyway, and several of them have disappeared.

_som_ left shortly after she came (I've met her elsewhere); _dodecaplex_ was banned; moody can't hang out anymore; _Kv466_ has gone missing; _Meaghan_ may be around but not where I've been looking; haven't noticed _Ravndal_ in some time; _PrimoUomo_ hangs out in 'current listening', where I don't.

I think there's a Latin phrase that covers it?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Many have come and gone. Some returned, others not. After a while I guess there is nothing much new to discuss unless you're really into new music. So people grow bored, or just grow.

Though I have a few freinds, I never quite understood the usage of the friend function, but there are many posters I miss from way way back: Tapkaara, starry, emiellucifuge, Polednice, jhar26, Argus, Air, Elgarian, HarpsichordConcerto, Edward Elgar, to name but a few. I fear some of them have even passed from this world.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Ubi sunt

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 15 characters.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I've often wondered about Samurai, the guy was getting older and I haven't seen him around in a long time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2016)

Ubi sunt. 
There's some on another forum where I was a member for a long time who I know have passed away. It's a mixed feeling still being able to see their posts, a little strange, but also nice to revisit them.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

quack said:


> Ubi sunt
> 
> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 15 characters.


Also like


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Whatever happened to Lope de Aguirre? That dude was awesome.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I miss some guy.
First I was a bit scared and got the impression that he thought everyone who did not like the strange music he liked were basically idiots. Then I realised that he just wanted to introduce us other to it and that he was probably the only one who liked some guy music.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Morimur said:


> Whatever happened to Lope de Aguirre? That dude was awesome.


He changed his name to Kinsky or Herzog or some such.



Sloe said:


> I miss some guy.
> First I was a bit scared and got the impression that he thought everyone who did not like the strange music he liked were basically idiots. Then I realised that he just wanted to introduce us other to it and that he was probably the only one who liked some guy music.


Surely he is not gone. He is probably even now very sensibly listening to greatly amplified turnip growth vibrations or something similar.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Sloe said:


> I miss some guy.
> First I was a bit scared and got the impression that he thought everyone who did not like the strange music he liked were basically idiots. Then I realised that he just wanted to introduce us other to it and that he was probably the only one who liked some guy music.


Some guy is active on another forum, using a synonymous name.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't know what happened to them but two of my earliest friends on here were GrosseFugue (last activity April 2015) and Neo Romanza (last activity April 2014). Both very amiable people as I recall - pity they aren't still around.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

I miss the user named Bach. Also ComposerOfAvantGarde. I will have to admit that I really want to see her back on the forums. TC just isn't the same without her.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2016)

KenOC said:


> Some guy is active on another forum, using a synonymous name.


Yeah you'd be amazed where folk hang out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2016)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Also ComposerOfAvantGarde. I will have to admit that I really want to see her back on the forums. TC just isn't the same without her.


She was indeed a lovely lass. Nice legs too.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

tdc said:


> I've often wondered about Samurai, the guy was getting older and I haven't seen him around in a long time.


Samurai was an ally as well as a Friend. He is no longer on my Friend list. I wonder why.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Who misses BurningDesire? Anyone? I didn't think so.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I know of a couple cases where people have disappeared while they were undergoing tragic personal losses IRL--not that you'd know it from how they posted on the forum. It's sad to think about. It's also a reminder that except in rare cases I know next to nothing about the most important things that are happening in online correspondents' lives.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Ukko said:


> Had occasion to look at my profile page (or whatever it is) today, and my Friends list caught my eye. There were only 17 of them anyway, and several of them have disappeared.
> 
> _som_ left shortly after she came (I've met her elsewhere); _dodecaplex_ was banned; moody can't hang out anymore; _Kv466_ has gone missing; _Meaghan_ may be around but not where I've been looking; haven't noticed _Ravndal_ in some time; _PrimoUomo_ hangs out in 'current listening', where I don't.
> 
> I think there's a Latin phrase that covers it?


It's sad when people stop posting. I'm Facebook friends with _Meaghan_ and she's fine but don't know what happened to the others.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Weston said:


> Many have come and gone. Some returned, others not. After a while I guess there is nothing much new to discuss unless you're really into new music. So people grow bored, or just grow.
> 
> Though I have a few freinds, I never quite understood the usage of the friend function, but there are many posters I miss from way way back: Tapkaara, starry, *emiellucifuge, Polednice, jhar26*, Argus, Air, *Elgarian, HarpsichordConcerto*, Edward Elgar, to name but a few. I fear some of them have even passed from this world.


I miss these guys


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Morimur said:


> Who misses BurningDesire? Anyone? I didn't think so.


I liked her. Seemed very passionate about some things. Had a bit of a temper.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2016)

Morimur said:


> Who misses BurningDesire? Anyone? I didn't think so.


Me .


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2016)

Blancrocher said:


> I know of a couple cases where people have disappeared while they were undergoing tragic personal losses IRL--not that you'd know it from how they posted on the forum. It's sad to think about. It's also a reminder that except in rare cases I know next to nothing about the most important things that are happening in online correspondents' lives.


Up to a point, a forum like this can be a refuge from our Real Life.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Morimur said:


> Who misses BurningDesire? Anyone? I didn't think so.


...That username would go well with my avatar. Just saying.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Ukko said:


> Had occasion to look at my profile page (or whatever it is) today, and my Friends list caught my eye. There were only 17 of them anyway, and several of them have disappeared.
> 
> _som_ left shortly after she came (I've met her elsewhere); _dodecaplex_ was banned; moody can't hang out anymore; _Kv466_ has gone missing; _Meaghan_ may be around but not where I've been looking; haven't noticed _Ravndal_ in some time; _PrimoUomo_ hangs out in 'current listening', where I don't.
> 
> I think there's a Latin phrase that covers it?


The advantage of losing on line acquaintances vs losing real life ones is at least you don't have to worry that it may be your bad breath.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It can still be devastating to lose virtual friends. 

I had a prominent forum member once misunderstand an out of context comment I had made (though the person it was directed toward understood it perfectly). He sent me a scathing IM and de-friended. It was rather hurtful. That person had my utmost respect. I was so confused I never tried to reconcile.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Weston said:


> It can still be devastating to lose virtual friends.
> 
> I had a prominent forum member once misunderstand an out of context comment I had made (though the person it was directed toward understood it perfectly). He sent me a scathing IM and de-friended. It was rather hurtful. That person had my utmost respect. I was so confused I never tried to reconcile.


That is sad. If you have a misunderstanding with a flesh and blood friend you can usually sort it out amicably.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> ...That username would go well with my avatar. Just saying.


I could propose a whole heap of names to go with that avatar ... almost all of which would get me banned. Just saying :lol:


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I miss the user named Bach. Also *ComposerOfAvantGarde*. I will have to admit that I really want to see *her* back on the forums. TC just isn't the same without *her*.


! Hard to tell if you're serious, but I may as well break it to you.

CoAG is a guy. ...


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

EricABQ said:


> I liked her. Seemed very passionate about some things. Had a bit of a temper.


'Her'? Isn't BurningDesire a dude?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Morimur said:


> 'Her'? Isn't BurningDesire a dude?


Transgender, identifies as female.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

mstar said:


> ! Hard to tell if you're serious, but I may as well break it to you.
> 
> CoAG is a guy. ...


It's an in-joke about CoAG being a lesbian trapped in a guy's body.

But then again, I've been misgendering her - sorry, him - for so long that it's practically become customary for me to refer to CoAG with femenine pronouns.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2016)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> It's an in-joke about CoAG being a lesbian trapped in a guy's body.
> 
> But then again, I've been misgendering her - sorry, him - for so long that it's practically become customary for me to refer to CoAG with femenine pronouns.


I've been discussed in terms of being a woman. Presumably because of the nail varnish. And the skirts.


----------

